Ask HN: What advise would you give your T-10 year old self? - usgroup
======
eb0la
The richest man in the world is still bald.

------
jki275
buy all the bitcoin you can scrounge up the cash for.

------
thanatos519
Get therapy!

------
HyperMassive
lose weight.

